# S.manueli



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

125 gallon tank.
Serrasalmus manueli. About 6.5'' TL. 
Filtration : Rena XP4, Eheim 2017, AC110 and a Hydor Koralia (evolution 1050) Powerhead.

I got this fish last month from George at Shark Aquarium in New Jersey. He's absolutely beautiful and not skittish at all. He spends most of his time in the middle of the tank, is very active and enjoys the current from the powerhead. He's a bit picky on food, as he doesn't want anything else than tilapia fillets.. Still a very nice fish that i had been looking for the past two years..


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Awesome pics Mat!!!!!!


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

sick manny, and tank set up. my manny looks just like him- nice looking humeral spot


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

beautiful lil manny moon. great setup you got for him


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

All your Ps are awesome and by the looks of it in great hands.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Soul Assassin said:


> All your Ps are awesome and by the looks of it in great hands.


thanks !!
i'm trying to do my best with them !!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's a beautiful flawless manny Moon, congratz on the pick up!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Very beautiful fish moondemon.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats on your Manny, Moondemon!...Beautiful and Healthy!...He most certainly rocks like a PEARL JAM concert!!!...


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone !!



Da said:


> Congrats on your Manny, Moondemon!...Beautiful and Healthy!...He most certainly rocks like a PEARL JAM concert!!!...


Well, that's the best comment i ever got... as i have a pjam tattoo !!


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

NICE! you finally got your many! very glad for you mat! for the time you'Ve been looking for it, that's a well deserved fish! also glad to see in how good of a shape he seems to be. looks like a really nice fish to keep. how do you compare his comportment compared to the elong?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Very nice fish. Seems a lot of memebers on here are gettign mannies. I knwo Im loving mine. Anyone know if the gill plate color has anything to do with where they came from? Mine is a dark orangish red where this one is more orangish yellow.


----------



## AquaticMonsters (Aug 25, 2010)

awesome setup man and beautiful manny!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Are all mannies generally active and outgoing. Im not going to lie small piranhas(less than 10") do not interest me, but mannies big or small I find fascinating. Might stock the 75 g with one, but I know its always hit or miss with Ps. Once again excellent pick up.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

leg89 said:


> NICE! you finally got your many! very glad for you mat! for the time you'Ve been looking for it, that's a well deserved fish! also glad to see in how good of a shape he seems to be. looks like a really nice fish to keep. how do you compare his comportment compared to the elong?


Merci !! It's a great fish to observe and a very fast swimmer. 
He's a lot more shy right now and less agressive than the elong.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

WOW!!!! That guy looks freakin awesome, I'm sure that he's loving all that room to himself.


----------



## eunt (Sep 22, 2009)

nice tank !!!

you got an awesome fish


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Gotta love a good looking Manny!!!!!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on the new Manny Moondemon, and I always love your setups, simple and clean


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> Are all mannies generally active and outgoing. Im not going to lie small piranhas(less than 10") do not interest me, but mannies big or small I find fascinating. Might stock the 75 g with one, but I know its always hit or miss with Ps. Once again excellent pick up.


I have a 5" manny in a 75 gallon and it tends to hide under the driftwood most of the time. Before that It always hid in the plants. The way I set up the driftwood I can always see it though. I thought it recently broke out of its shell but its back to hiding. It comes out a few times a day and patrols for 10-15 minutes then goes back to its safe spot. I dont mind, I still think its an awesome fish.


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice fish and tank bro !!!

pic are sick !!!

did you ordered it online ?

I would like to know where i can get other species than red,s in montreal , i'm from a little city about 1 hrs from mtl

merci pour ton aide !!!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Vince302 said:


> Nice fish and tank bro !!!
> 
> pic are sick !!!
> 
> ...


If your on the north shore, I have 2 places in St-Eustache and Blainville that can get sanchezi, rhoms and the maybe an elong (if his supplier still has it)


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice pickup, and your tank is a great example of "sometimes less is more"


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

TheCableGuy said:


> Nice fish and tank bro !!!
> 
> pic are sick !!!
> 
> ...


If your on the north shore, I have 2 places in St-Eustache and Blainville that can get sanchezi, rhoms and the maybe an elong (if his supplier still has it)
[/quote]

can you tell me the exact adress of those places , you can tell me in private if you want ...

thanks again really helpfull!!


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

How did you import him from New Jersey to Montreal?


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't stay away from your beautiful Manny pictures, he deserves that big tank to himself. What a speciment.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice set up! What are the dimensions of your tank. Your pics are phenomenal.What camera did you use?


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Well everything has allready been said about your Manny. Hope he lives a long life for you


----------

